# Best duck call for feed call?



## Quail man (Nov 5, 2013)

Looking for a new call, primarily to make a feed call for mallards. I'll be the first to say I'm not a good caller, so I need some help. Thanks


----------



## JamHunts (Nov 5, 2013)

No one call is going to "feed better" than the others. Feeds and other cadences are what you the operator control. Practice, with good guidance, makes perfect. Learn to feed properly on one and you can do it with the others. Regarding calls, it's hard to make a recommendation without knowing budget.


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Nov 5, 2013)

Practice, practice, practice, and practice some more. The feed chuckle is all about muscle memory. Start of with saying ticka in the call, real slow, a very pronounced tic-ka. Practice that about 6 billion times a day for 2 weeks and you'll almost have it. 

Personally a single reed call is easier for me to make the feed chuckle call. But find what suits you and start with that.


----------



## tgw925 (Nov 5, 2013)

Go buy a $30 echo poly call and give her heck! A call is only as good as the person behind it. But echo makes a good priced call for beginners that sounds good as well.


----------



## Quail man (Nov 5, 2013)

If money makes a differece on how good the call is budget is probabley around $150.


----------



## Wlrountree (Nov 5, 2013)

15$ haydel's dr-85. Great call. Will say this, you've got to practice and get pointers from someone who knows how to call. No YouTube videos will help. I'm not an expert by any means but after one year of practicing, I'm very pleased with this call all around


----------



## Wild Turkey (Nov 5, 2013)

Phil Robertson once said to never make a feed call.


----------



## wray912 (Nov 5, 2013)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Primos-Feeding-Mallard-Duck-Call/742501.uts


----------



## Quail man (Nov 5, 2013)

My pen raised mallard's ain't worried about breeding, there worried about eating. And all they want is a feed call.


----------



## Quail man (Nov 5, 2013)

wray912, I bought one last year and they come straight to it,  but I feel pretty stupid in the blind shaking that thing


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Nov 5, 2013)

I just purchased a Hayes barbwire poly call for $60, it was very easy to run and had a great sound to it. It was a double reed. For a budget of $150 I like refuge calls (they run about $120). I am no call expert either that is just my preference. Try different calls see what you like and go with that.


----------



## Headsortails (Nov 5, 2013)

Try the old Olt duck call. Wood, easy to fun, not to expensive, effective. When you can call in a duck in Florida, it's a good call.


----------



## vrooom (Nov 5, 2013)

Wait, this is to "call in" pen raised mallards?


----------



## ngaduck (Nov 5, 2013)

vrooom said:


> Wait, this is to "call in" pen raised mallards?



Lolz


----------



## Quail man (Nov 5, 2013)

You can make fun of me, I got thick skin, but I'm setting up a program to take elderly, wounded vets and kids. Yes there will be other "hunters" that shoot but that is not what its about. Its about getting people out that normally wouldnt be able to go shoot mallards. I even have a set-up for a wheel chair to shoot as well as taking disabled people quail hunting. So carry on


----------



## steelshotslayer (Nov 5, 2013)

For what this man is doing I commend you.  Any time you can help someone that can't normally hunt hunt your doin a good thing I don't care if your callin em in with loaf bread.


----------



## vrooom (Nov 5, 2013)

I think the DR-85 will be more than enough call for your purpose


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 5, 2013)

Quail man said:


> You can make fun of me, I got thick skin, but I'm setting up a program to take elderly, wounded vets and kids. Yes there will be other "hunters" that shoot but that is not what its about. Its about getting people out that normally wouldnt be able to go shoot mallards. I even have a set-up for a wheel chair to shoot as well as taking disabled people quail hunting. So carry on



Well i normally am totally against any "pen shoots" but in this instance this may be the only way some of these people can shoot at birds. Post pics of the shoots along the way and i bet you can get some volunteers to help from the forum if you ask...........


----------



## kerbow01 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Personal preference*

Go to Bass Pro, find a guy in the duck hunting section to open the call case and blow every call in the case, only way to find out what works for you is to try them out. I agree on the echo poly for a cheap call but again, it's what YOU like, not me. So go blow every call you can get your hands on before you pick. I do it all the time, even though I know what works for me already


----------



## steelshotslayer (Nov 5, 2013)

kerbow01 said:


> Go to Bass Pro, find a guy in the duck hunting section to open the call case and blow every call in the case, only way to find out what works for you is to try them out. I agree on the echo poly for a cheap call but again, it's what YOU like, not me. So go blow every call you can get your hands on before you pick. I do it all the time, even though I know what works for me already



Your that guy I make fun of when I walk in the front door and they are trying to do a hail call.....


----------



## carolinaboy (Nov 5, 2013)

Quail man said:


> You can make fun of me, I got thick skin, but I'm setting up a program to take elderly, wounded vets and kids. Yes there will be other "hunters" that shoot but that is not what its about. Its about getting people out that normally wouldnt be able to go shoot mallards. I even have a set-up for a wheel chair to shoot as well as taking disabled people quail hunting. So carry on



Wow, really. With all the money you put into this opperation you could have a pretty decent impoundment and shoot plenty of birds with out the negative impact of those in bread mutated chicken mallards.


----------



## LaurenR88 (Nov 6, 2013)

I agree. Echo poly is the route to go. Keep your calls in your vehicle and practice. That's how I practice everyday. You will get the hang of it in no time.


----------



## basspro2232 (Nov 11, 2013)

Buy a cheap echo timber double reed...learn how to do every call on just that call...no reason to have a different call for every sound a duck makes...once you get good then maybe step your call up to a more expensive one


----------



## carolinaboy (Nov 11, 2013)

No call needed, just hire a kid to run around kicking them up.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 11, 2013)

Haydell DR85


----------



## Quail man (Nov 11, 2013)

carolinaboy said:


> Wow, really. With all the money you put into this opperation you could have a pretty decent impoundment and shoot plenty of birds with out the negative impact of those in bread mutated chicken mallards.



I started to not even respond to your comments, but I will lower myself for a minute. With the pond already there all I have to do is build a blind. I just don't see why you are so offended by taking kids on GUARANTEED duck hunts. Thank you to the others that have helped me. Also a big thanks to Mossy Creek Game Calls for getting me set up with a new call!


----------



## carolinaboy (Nov 11, 2013)

Quail man said:


> I started to not even respond to your comments, but I will lower myself for a minute. With the pond already there all I have to do is build a blind. I just don't see why you are so offended by taking kids on GUARANTEED duck hunts. Thank you to the others that have helped me. Also a big thanks to Mossy Creek Game Calls for getting me set up with a new call!



You want to stoop to my level well here we go. First of all it's hunting, introducing kids to the outdoors is great. But shooting pet ducks is not hunting. Look up the thread with the child that has the life threatening illness and one of the members took him hunting. The kid had the time of his life just being there and going through the motions of hunting, painting his face, putting out decoys, telling stories playing with the dog and so on (i dont think they killed anything). Everyone today wants everyone to be happy. Everyone that joins the soccer league should get a trophy whether they come in first or last. This is what is going wrong with this country. You can have a great time without success. I just enjoyed spending time with my dad when I was younger, it didn't matter what we killed. And as far as the birds, if they stayed on your property and had no negative affect on wild birds, I wouldn't care about them.


----------



## JamHunts (Nov 11, 2013)

Quail man said:


> I started to not even respond to your comments, but I will lower myself for a minute. With the pond already there all I have to do is build a blind. I just don't see why you are so offended by taking kids on GUARANTEED duck hunts. Thank you to the others that have helped me. Also a big thanks to Mossy Creek Game Calls for getting me set up with a new call!



We support what you are tryin to do for others- But you should research and give thought to pen ducks and their effects.


----------



## Quail man (Nov 11, 2013)

I respect that.


----------



## carolinaboy (Nov 11, 2013)

Here is a my response from another thread. 

No matter what your reasoning is for shooting or hanging out at a tamie operation they are negative impacts on hunting all together. They give the sport of hunting a bad name, guys raising ducks just to shoot them for fun. It also takes away from personal aspirations as an outdoorsman, and passes them on to other generations of hunters who think that is the way to do it. Lets forget the reason for why you go or the idea of shooting a pet duck. All the birds that are released are not killed. They fly off and interact with other birds, they are genetically inferior to a true wild mallard. They breed bad genes into the wild population. They have also been found to have a negative impact on the black duck and mottled duck population. They go out and destroy roosting grounds for wild ducks and consume the food they should be getting. Also release birds carry diseases that are only found in domestic birds, and the immune system of wild birds can not handle them.


----------



## andyparm (Nov 11, 2013)

carolinaboy said:


> Here is a my response from another thread.
> 
> No matter what your reasoning is for shooting or hanging out at a tamie operation they are negative impacts on hunting all together. They give the sport of hunting a bad name, guys raising ducks just to shoot them for fun. It also takes away from personal aspirations as an outdoorsman, and passes them on to other generations of hunters who think that is the way to do it. Lets forget the reason for why you go or the idea of shooting a pet duck. All the birds that are released are not killed. They fly off and interact with other birds, they are genetically inferior to a true wild mallard. They breed bad genes into the wild population. They have also been found to have a negative impact on the black duck and mottled duck population. They go out and destroy roosting grounds for wild ducks and consume the food they should be getting. Also release birds carry diseases that are only found in domestic birds, and the immune system of wild birds can not handle them.



Don't necessarily want to get into an argument about wild vs. domestic ducks, but posting something like the quote above would've been much more productive than publicly putting down a man's operation that enables elderly and wounded veterans to enjoy hunting. Let's not get into the habitat destruction and negative impacts on duck populations that happen daily that have nothing to do with pen raised birds. Seems to me that the man is trying to do something very noble and selfless in a sport that carries a lot of big egos. 

Sorry for the rant. Nothing personal. Just my .02

As far as duck calls, if you're blowing them at pen ducks it's probably not going to make much of a difference. I'd go with the one you think sounds the best. Whether it works or not, hearing/blowing a duck call always gets my heart racing (which is probably what you're going for in this application)


----------



## carolinaboy (Nov 11, 2013)

andyparm said:


> Don't necessarily want to get into an argument about wild vs. domestic ducks, but posting something like the quote above would've been much more productive than publicly putting down a man's operation that enables elderly and wounded veterans to enjoy hunting. Let's not get into the habitat destruction and negative impacts on duck populations that happen daily that have nothing to do with pen raised birds. Seems to me that the man is trying to do something very noble and selfless in a sport that carries a lot of big egos.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. Nothing personal. Just my .02
> 
> See, here is the thing I was not bashing what he was doing it only how. Did you not read my post before that one? I am all for getting people introduced into the outdoors. I take kids hunting with me even on days that are not youth days. I work on fishing boats and the best days are when kids come or people that have never been before. You can always see the joy in their face. Even when we are having a bad day to my standards they are always having a good time.


----------



## dukslayer10 (Nov 11, 2013)

Quailman I see where your going with this. You want to be able to take hunters who say aren't able to go out out of state on a hunt, but you want them to be able to have some success shooting at birds which is why you are going the pen raised birds route. I think it is a great thing that your doing with this, Hope you are successful in what you are trying to accomplish.


----------



## dillakilla12 (Nov 11, 2013)

I blow an Insane Customs call, but after throwin down with an RNT Daisy Cutter the other day I will be getting one. Super easy to blow, feed call was just natural.


----------



## wray912 (Nov 12, 2013)

carolinaboy said:


> You want to stoop to my level well here we go. First of all it's hunting, introducing kids to the outdoors is great. But shooting pet ducks is not hunting. Look up the thread with the child that has the life threatening illness and one of the members took him hunting. The kid had the time of his life just being there and going through the motions of hunting, painting his face, putting out decoys, telling stories playing with the dog and so on (i dont think they killed anything). Everyone today wants everyone to be happy. Everyone that joins the soccer league should get a trophy whether they come in first or last. This is what is going wrong with this country. You can have a great time without success. I just enjoyed spending time with my dad when I was younger, it didn't matter what we killed. And as far as the birds, if they stayed on your property and had no negative affect on wild birds, I wouldn't care about them.



after "getting into it"with carolinaboy on this subject before...i have come to realize that i have to agree with his stance on this 100%...there are alternative ways to help youth and the disabled hunt and if they are there just to kill a duck then their interest in this sport is there for the wrong reason...its not about killin ducks and stackin em up for a picture...its about watchin that sunrise with your buddies or loved ones.. listenin to stories from older generations about those all star hunts from back in the day and makin new stories to tell their kids one day...i think the moral reason you are doin these hunts is a great one..its just the execution needs a little work....and to stay on topic i think you will be very happy with your mossy creek call they build some good stuff


----------

